# Desperately need help with my Betta!



## janintn (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello,
I am new to this site and am here for some advice. I have a blue crown tail betta "Blue Boy" that I dearly love. He is beautiful, friendly and playful! The problem is that about 2 months ago I noticed a grayish white streak up his dorsal fin. It didn't seem to bother him so I just kept a watch on it. When it began to get bigger I did a full regimen of MelaFix hoping it would take care of the problem without resorting to stronger meds. It didn't seem to make any difference so I did a 75% water change, waited a few days and did a full course of Maracyn. Still no help... Did another 75% change, waited a couple of days and did a full dose of Maracyn 2. No help! By now the "small streak" is the size of an aspirin and creeping down on to his back. So, tried a course of Tank Buddies Fungus Clear. Spot still growing! Another water change and off to my "LFS" which is actually 40 miles away, explain all this to them, and they suggest Maroxy. Full dose and no improvement... water change and waited 5 days, then started a second round of Maroxy. It really seemed to get him down so I stopped after 3 days. He has perked back up but the fungus spot is bigger than ever. He is in a 5 gallon heated tank (82 temp), 1 TBSP salt, water is fine, and I am at a loss about what to do! Is there anything anyone has used that I haven't that may have worked? Is there something I can treat the spot with directly that will help and not hurt? I am willing to try just about anything!!! Any suggestions are greatly appreciated....
Thanks!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

If he's had it for two months and doesn't seem to affect his behavior/movement/etc... maybe it's a natural progression of his coloring? Some bettas change their coloring on a whim, or it could be because he's aging. 

Hope it continues to not bother him!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope he gets better! I HATE losing bettas!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Pic will help.


----------

